

Ask HN: What would I get out of attending the DC Startup Weekend? - jrussbowman

So, back when it was first announced someone suggested to me that I should check out the DC Startup Weekend to try and network. There wasn't much on the page about what it was all about when I signed up. My only real conference experience have been things like Shmoocon, where you go and network while listening to speakers.<p>Well, tonight I look at the agenda and I find out what DC Startup Weekend is all about. It sounds really great, except, I'm not sure I'll get much out of it. I've already got a product I'm working on, www.unscatter.com. I suppose I could go there and pitch it, but with a 7 week old infant I'm not in the position where I could just drop my job and dive 100% into it as a startup now.<p>This is why I've been slowly working on it in my very little spare time, basically trying to bootstrap it myself. I'd love to sit and talk to someone about the direction I'm headed, which is what I was hoping to get out of this weekend. However, that doesn't look like that's something I'd get.<p>So, I'm trying to figure out if there's any value in attending. My wife suggested I go Friday night and check it out, which since I've already purchased the ticket I probably will do. Just curious if anyone here had any feedback or ideas of what I could get out of attending?
======
ambiate
I think the greatest value in any type of meeting would be the connections
built. You're going to a meeting with a group of individuals building
startups... they will want to talk about theirs and you will want to talk
about yours. Share your product, get them interested in it, and get some
feedback on ways to expand/improve. You don't have to implement the ideas
right away, but consider what kind of influence they might have on your
product. If anything, print out a few cards and hand them out! You're already
going anyways!

